# Rac shoot 7-14-2013



## hound dog (Jul 2, 2013)

Sign in is from 9am to 2pm

RAC 2013 shoot dates 

July.14 Sun.

Aug.11 Sun. Fifth Annual Hunting Shoot THE REDNECK RENDEZVOUS 

Classes: No know yardage in classes only in K45 only and NO 14s count in all classes.

Seniors Money - $20 50% Payback – Max. 45yrds. – 290 FPS Max.


Know 45 unlimited.
Run what you brung no limitations. no limitations.
For you know shooters and hunters. 
$20 entry fee with 50% pay back. - 1000 FPS Max.

Open Money - $20 50% Payback – Max. 50yrds. – 290 FPS Max.

Open Trophy - $15 Trophy – Max. 45yrds. – 290 FPS Max. 

Hunter - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, Magnification allowed, 12” Stabilizer, Any Release – Max. 40
yrds. – 280 FPS Max.

Women’s Hunter - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, No Magnification, Any Release – Max. 30yrds. – 260
FPS Max.

Bow Novice - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, No Magnification, 12” Stabilizer,Any Release – Max. 30yrds. – 280 FPS Max.

Traditional-$15.00 trophy 

Young Adult- $15.00 trophy (15 - 17) 40 YDS , 280 FPS


Youth - $15 Trophy – Ages 13 to 14 – Max. 30yrds. – 240 FPS Max.

Sr. Eagle - $10 Trophy – Ages 11 to 12 – Parental Supervision – Max. 25yrds. – 230 FPS Max.

Eagle – Free Medallion – Ages 9 to 10 - Parental Supervision – Max. 20yrds. – 220 FPS Max.

Jr. Eagle – Free Medallion – Ages 0 to 8 – Parental Supervision – Max. 15yrds. – 220 FPS Max.

3-5 Shooters 1st Place, 6-10 Shooters 1st and 2nd Place, 11-500 Shooters 1st,2nd, and 3rd 

Places….Scoring is 5,8,10,12.

Fun Shooters $10.00

Directions to RAC

GPS-1642 Tomochichi Rd, Griffin, GA 30223-6746


From I-75 North: Take the Griffin-Jackson Exit (205) Turn RIGHT onto GA-16 W. Go 0.4 miles and take the 1st RIGHT onto JACKSON RD. Go 2.6 miles and turn LEFT onto TOMOCHICHI RD. GO 0.5 miles and 1567 TOMOCHICHI RD is on the RIGHT. Look for the sign.

From I-75 South: Take the Griffin-Jackson Exit (205) Turn Left onto GA-16 W. Go 0.5 miles and take the 1st RIGHT onto JACKSON RD. Go 2.6 miles and turn LEFT onto TOMOCHICHI RD. GO 0.5 miles and 1567 TOMOCHICHI RD is on the RIGHT. Look for the sign.

From Jackson: Go thru Jackson on State 16. When you go over I-75, go 0.4 miles and take the 1st RIGHT onto JACKSON RD. Go 2.6 miles and turn LEFT onto TOMOCHICHI RD. GO 0.5 miles and 1567 TOMOCHICHI RD is on the RIGHT. Look for the sign.

From Griffin: Go thru Griffin on State 16. Turn left on TOMOCHICHI Road, about 1.0 mile past High Falls Road. Take a right in .1 miles to stay on TOMOCHICHI Road. 1567 TOMOCHICHI RD is 1.5 miles on the LEFT. Look for the sign. 

Concession Stand with, Drinks, Hotdogs, Candy, etc. 

Come meet new friends and have a great time shooting and enjoying the great outdoors.

For all info go to www.racarchery.com


----------



## hound dog (Jul 7, 2013)

One week out. Rain or not we will shoot. 

Get your fix next weekend shoot state on Sat. 30 targets and come shoot with us on Sun.20 targets = 50 targets.


----------



## bamaboy (Jul 7, 2013)

Gonna be a good'un!! See you all there in a week!!


----------



## BowanaLee (Jul 7, 2013)

I'll take a double dose of Geritol just for the occasion. Lets getter on !


----------



## badcompany (Jul 7, 2013)

Rain should finally be over by the weekend. Better come enjoy it before it fires up again.


----------



## hound dog (Jul 9, 2013)

I was told the grass has been cut.


----------



## deerehauler (Jul 9, 2013)

Woo hoo


----------



## SGaither (Jul 9, 2013)

Ha! That's hilarious


----------



## bamaboy (Jul 10, 2013)

deerehauler said:


> Woo hoo



That's FUNNY right there,I don't care who you are!!


----------



## bamaboy (Jul 10, 2013)

Grass is cut and the targets are set. Just a little more to do and we will be ready for Sunday!!! Can't wait!!


----------



## hound dog (Jul 10, 2013)

deerehauler said:


> Woo hoo



You can't do no better photoshopping than that?


----------



## deerehauler (Jul 10, 2013)

hound dog said:


> You can't do no better photoshopping than that?



nope  need to take me some classes on it


----------



## SGaither (Jul 11, 2013)

hound dog said:


> You can't do no better photoshopping than that?



That's perfect the way it is.


----------



## hound dog (Jul 11, 2013)

Done and all we need is no rain.


----------



## passthru24 (Jul 11, 2013)

hound dog said:


> Done and all we need is no rain.



Rain or shine,,,RBO will be there !!!!


----------



## killitgrillit (Jul 11, 2013)

FSA archery hasn't made up their mind yet if they are coming or not.


----------



## bamaboy (Jul 13, 2013)

Ok guys and gals and little ones,just a little over 24 hours away!! See you all tomorrow and lets all hope and pray the rain stays away!


----------



## hound dog (Jul 13, 2013)

See yall in the AM


----------



## KillZone (Jul 13, 2013)

Going to try and make it down if you're up at 7:30 or so post up what it's doing down there. Thanks bro!


----------



## hound dog (Jul 13, 2013)

KillZone said:


> Going to try and make it down if you're up at 7:30 or so post up what it's doing down there. Thanks bro!



OK will do. rain in the pm around 5ish they said but we will see. Hope it will just go around us.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Jul 13, 2013)

Wife and I should be there 9ish. See y'all then


----------



## killitgrillit (Jul 13, 2013)

GaBuckSlammer said:


> Wife and I should be there 9ish. See y'all then



Can't wait for you and Keith to get there!!!!!!!


----------



## bamaboy (Jul 13, 2013)

killitgrillit said:


> Can't wait for you and Keith to get there!!!!!!!





See yall in the morning!!!!


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Jul 13, 2013)




----------



## C Cape (Jul 13, 2013)

killitgrillit said:


> Can't wait for you and Keith to get there!!!!!!!



Crayons are their bond.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Jul 13, 2013)

Hhmmm, markers maybe. The wax makes me gassy


----------



## hound dog (Jul 14, 2013)

No rain and the radar looks good right now. Off we go see yall in a few.


----------



## gretchp (Jul 14, 2013)

yep yep.....we are bringing a big group!! see ya soon


----------



## bamaboy (Jul 14, 2013)

Here we go!!! See you all soon!!!!


----------



## BowanaLee (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm running late but bringing Squirrel and Ryan. Them targets better start praying.


----------



## SGaither (Jul 14, 2013)

Great shoot RAC! Had a good time today even though my shooting wasn't the best. Looking forward to the rendezvous.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Jul 14, 2013)

Good time shooting today. The weather held off and we got in 20 good ones. Didn't shoot too bad and shared a lot of laughs. Great to see all the kids and 1st timers out shooting today. 

Thanks RAC crew.


----------



## bamaboy (Jul 14, 2013)

GaBuckSlammer said:


> Good time shooting today. The weather held off and we got in 20 good ones. Didn't shoot too bad and shared a lot of laughs. Great to see all the kids and 1st timers out shooting today.
> 
> Thanks RAC crew.



We appreciate the positive words!!! It was great to see the kids out there today!


----------



## bamaboy (Jul 14, 2013)

We had close to 60 shooters today!!! Thanks to all that came out today and shot!! We always appreciate the support from you all at RAC!!! We had a little rain today but overall it was a great day!! Thanks to you all that makes RAC a successful place to shoot!!


----------



## bassfishga (Jul 14, 2013)

Enjoyed the course today. Great shoot and as always looking forward to the next great RAC shoot.


----------



## BowanaLee (Jul 14, 2013)

We got pinned down for a while under our umbrellas but we still had a good time. 
My yardage was dead nuts on every target.   I was 10 up on the last target but shot an 8. Must've been the new battery.  
Cant wait for the hunting shoot.


----------



## KillZone (Jul 14, 2013)

Great shoot guys enjoyed it. Had a blast shooting with Jason and the Bobo's.


----------

